# Good String Silencer Placement



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

The "best" place to put string silencers? There is no way anyone can answer that for you other than the bow itself. Experiment with the silencers in different places on the string and when you get to the point where the bow is shooting at its quietest, then you'll know when you've found the proverbial "sweet spot":wink:


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 16, 2008)

that is a good general rule to follow, or 12-18" from the string nocks


----------

